# Pics of our Celtic Cross and Photo Op sign



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I finally finished the Celtic Cross and the Photo Op sign. Here are a few shots of them.














































Let me know what you all think!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks very real!! Great Job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one impressive looking stone, Bio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you! I'm proud of it, but now I need to figure out where to store it, lol.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I was thinking that it may not disassemble for "easy" storage


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You can't tell that from real! Amazing! What are the dimensions?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

MapThePlanet said:


> I was thinking that it may not disassemble for "easy" storage


Nope. It does not disassemble at all.



jdubbya said:


> You can't tell that from real! Amazing! What are the dimensions?


Thank you for the compliment! The base is 4ft x 4 ft x 3ft high, and the cross is 42"tall by 21 1/2 " wide.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I always love looking at your work! And these are no exception! They show so much creativity and attention to detail!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I always look at them and try to figure out what they are missing. My wife says it's the artistic side of me being overly critical of my own work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Really gorgeous work on this tombstone Bio, it is fantastic!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really nice work Bio! I like the details of the cross and the vines.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

It looks so real! Great job!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this. You can store it at my house. LOL


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

It needs nothing else. Sensational!
Does the "dark lane cemetery" sign light up?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Thank you! I'm proud of it, but now I need to figure out where to store it, lol.


You can store it at my place around Oct. 31! Ah, I see I'm not the only one with that thought!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW Bio that came up sensational! Store it well - I'd be pretty sad to see it come to any harm!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Well dip me in poop and roll me in bread crumbs, that's pretty sweet Bio!
Nice work on that photo op!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Does the "dark lane cemetery" sign light up?


Yes, it does. I hacked a strand of those orange Halloween lights with a fluorescent starter. It looks like there is a fire inside the stone.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very impressive!!! Great details on the cross itself and the base. Love the sign as well. Excellent work!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That cross is absolutely amazing! Good luck with storing it!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow Bio - very impressive stones ya got there. The Celtic gravestone's detail is fantastic. Great job!!!!!


----------

